# Some Oldies but I though I share on here



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

some nice corals you got there.

by any chance do you have any frags?


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

caker_chris said:


> some nice corals you got there.
> 
> by any chance do you have any frags?


unforunatly no, I just migrated everthing to a new tank


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

dammit, those purple montiporas look really nice.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

caker_chris said:


> dammit, those purple montiporas look really nice.


Actually that branching one was baby blue when I bought it and somehow ended up that color under my lights.
Initially I thought it wouldnt keep it color and brown out, turrned out it didn't brown out however it did change color..

One thing to point out all the corals were lit very well and for longer durations, basically baked under the halide, it's amazing what great lighting can do.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice, blue would have been awsome too but you can't complain about that purple.


----------

